# Eclipse Projekt Set



## Generic1 (13. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

was ist ein Projekt Set in Eclipse, ganz ist mir das nicht klar.
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## Generic1 (13. Jul 2010)

Bzw. die Frage ist eigentlich, wenn ich ein *.psf (Project set file) - file habe, wie kann ich dann die referenzierten Projekte auschechen aus dem SVN?


----------



## Generic1 (13. Jul 2010)

Ich bekomme in Eclipse ein 

"Team Provider org.eclipse.team.svn.core.svnnature wird nicht unterstützt" -> weiß jemand was ich für ein Plugin installieren muss, dass ich das zum Luafen bekomme unter Eclipse Helios?

lg


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jul 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> "Team Provider org.eclipse.team.svn.core.svnnature wird nicht unterstützt" -> weiß jemand was ich für ein Plugin installieren muss, dass ich das zum Luafen bekomme unter Eclipse Helios?


Subversive


----------



## Generic1 (15. Jul 2010)

Also ich hab bis jetzt nichts gewüsst von der Existenz der "Project set files", ich habs jetzt installieren können und hab die ganzen Projekte auschecken können, die als Pfade in dem "Project set file" drinnen waren. 
Meine Frage wäre, wo bzw. wann benutzt man solche *.psf's -> bezieht sich das nur aufs SVN?
lg


----------



## Wildcard (15. Jul 2010)

Nein, bezieht sich nicht nur auf SVN, auch andere Teamprovider wie CVS, Git, ... sind möglich. Bei einem Team Projekt Set geht es darum den checkout vieler Module für ein Team einfacher zu machen.
Der Nachteil an der Sache: jemand muss die Datei pflegen wenn neue Module hinzukommen oder alte verschwinden.
Wer es lieber etwas dynamischer hat greift zu Buckminster.
Eclipse Buckminster Project
Buckminster kann dynamisch anhand von Metadaten entscheiden welches Modul aus welchem Quellverwaltungssystem ausgecheckt werden muss.
Du sagst lediglich 'ich möchte Projekt Foo' dann bekommst du Foo und all direkten und transitiven Abhängigkeiten, sei es aus einem SCM, einem Maven Repository, einer Update Site, von einem Webserver,...


----------



## liesaT (21. Apr 2011)

Hallo,

bin durch google hierrauf gestoßen. Im Grunde habe ich das selbe Problem:
Wenn ich Projekte über das Projekt Set laden möchte bekomme ich auch folgende Fehlermeldung: 
Team Provider org.eclipse.team.svn.core.svnnature wird nicht unterstützt

Aber ich habe Subversive, inklusive dem Team Provider. Hab sogar nochmal ein Update gemacht, aber es ändert sich nichts.
Gibt es da sonst noch irgendwelche EInstellungen oder so?

Ich benutze:
Eclipse Helios
ProjectSet 3.0.0
SVNKit 1.3.5
SVN Team Provider 0.7.9


----------

